# I'm on Medicare



## cruiseforever (Dec 2, 2014)

Got called to one down.  Arrived on the scene and found a male in his 70's in cardiac arrest.  Charged up the LP5 paddles. ( yes it was along time ago).  Gave him one shock, he sat up and said " I'm on Medicare".  He died on the cath table two hours later.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 2, 2014)

Uhh... Weird?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh...


----------



## Gurby (Dec 3, 2014)

Kind of sad, I think, that health insurance was such a concern to him that THAT's what came to mind and not "tell my wife I love her" or something.  Also amusing, however...


----------

